# Your favorite knitting case/bag



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

What is your favorite case to hold needles and ALL your knitting supplies? Well, maybe not all, but anything you might need for any project while away from home. I need to be better organized.....help!
:?


----------



## cnotta (Mar 20, 2013)

I use pvc pipe with caps on the end. Holds all knitting needles. Have a separate one for crochet hooks.


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't have one I use a coffee mug to hold my needles sad isne.'t it


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

A "soft plastic worm" case from a fishing store. It is like a ringed notebook with reclosable plastic bags.. I use it for all my circs, dps, crochet hooks, and all other necessities! It is soooo handy!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I saw a lady at my LYS once who opened up a case that seemed to me to hold lots more besides needles. Wish I had looked at it more closely.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I have the coffee mug, too. I haven't tried the pvc or the worm case. Thanks for the ideas.
V


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

vpatt said:


> What is your favorite case to hold needles and ALL your knitting supplies? Well, maybe not all, but anything you might need for any project while away from home. I need to be better organized.....help!
> :?


A soft-sided zippered carrier from Bass Pro Shops. Originally intended for worms, but perfect for holding my circulars and notions. Clear plastic bags are attached to a ring binder. The bags are like ziplocks only heavier. Plenty of zippered pockets for my notions. I love it!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Beve said:


> A "soft plastic worm" case from a fishing store. It is like a ringed notebook with reclosable plastic bags.. I use it for all my circs, dps, crochet hooks, and all other necessities! It is soooo handy!


That's what I have, from Bass Pro Shops. My daughter (also a knitter) loved it so much that I bought one for her.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a crocheted bag like an old fashioned pencil case that I use for the essentials like crochet hooks, cable needles, measuring tape, scissors, tapestry needles, stitch markers, etc. and I take it along with whatever project I'm working on. I have far, far too many needles, hooks, etc. to take with me all the time. They live in a plastic craft box sub-divided by type and length in their own little make-up bags and cases. I also have a small tool box for accessories like buttons and sewing thread, stitch gauge, highlighters for marking multi-size patterns, and other notions.


----------



## squizzer99 (Oct 1, 2011)

I use 2 canvas/woven things for shopping from the charity for cats, they are very roomy and hold pattern wool and needles, the other is for things i might need on hand, needles and stash are stored under the bed in plastic boxes


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

I found this at the charity shop.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

All of my straights are in a tall oatmeal box. Never touched sadly. I have my circulars in zipper lock bags with sizes noted on them and filed in a tupperware like box. Works great, I always know where they are. 
I file everything away after each project that I complete.

BY the by, I went to a church sale and bought a huge box of yarn for $8.00 Looks pretty good.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll have to ask my hubby where the closest Bass Pro Shop is. Oh I can google it and check them out.....thanks y'all.

Ok is it the worm binder? I have seen people use Cd cases made like these for circs. This looks like it would hold more as it comes in larger sizes than the Cd cases. I do want one of their waterproof map cases, too. I know the straights that I seldom use will not fit....but I seldom use them. ;-)


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Good score, Lins!


----------



## Penny Jo (Jan 20, 2013)

I bought one of the crochet needle cases that wally world has in their yarn department. It does the job but only for crochet. I have been looking for a pattern of a case that would hold my knitting, and crocheting hooks. Any ideas?


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks, it's so handy and large enough for a good size project.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a tin (I think cookies were in it) that I bought at Goodwill that I use for my shorter needles. I bought a short tool box and a resale shop that I am putting my longer needles in. I made little cases for the dpn's out of plastic canvas and I put them in a candy tin. My single circulars I put in a CD case. Crochet hooks are in a pencil box.

Wish the rest of my life was as well organized.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I use a Thirty-One bag (sold at home parties) to hold everything. They come in all kinds of sizes and color patterns and work great for holding needles, yarn, patterns and accessories.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

I made my needle case. It is a rectangular piece of material with a row of curtain rufflette tape sewn about one third of the way down from the top edge and one third up from the bottom edge. The needles are then threaded through the slits in the tapes and the whole thing is rolled up and tied in the middle. All my other knitting and crochet needs are kept in a large zippered pencil case. If I can work out how to post a photo I will.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Whether at home or away, my working skein is in a wine bottle container - and cable needle and tape measure and other small items can be put inside, too.

For the item being knit or crocheted, I put that in a nice tote - and usually the wine container fits in the tote, too.

Smaller items, like markers, are in a screw top bend down prescription bottle. I like those because they lock and the little tab has to be pressed and then the lid unscrewed.

I used to use the freebie little purses that came with perfume gifts.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I think I remember a KP member who sewed together a needle case with pockets for either dpns or straights. As I recall, the outside was one solid piece and on the inside she had used 3 or 4 slightly wider pieces to make plackets for the needles to slide into. There was a tie sewn onto the outside so the packet could be rolled up into a bundle and stored that way. If I can find a pic, I'll post it.

I think I've also seen something similar on Ebay.

Personally, I have a large plastic bin (23x14x6) that holds all of my needles. Over the years I have accumulated and inherited, mostly inherited, a LOT of various size and length needles (I probably have 100 to 150 sets of straights). Circulars and crochet hooks are in this bin in separate plastic containers in which they nest nicely (9.5"x6.5") and my dpns are in their original cases in a clear plastic zippered case that previously housed pillowcases or something similar. One of these days I'm going to make the fabric case described above (but I have to interrupt my knitting to do that - so won't be soon). The straights just wait patiently on either side of the circlar/crochet hook containers. Cable needles are in a zippered container and my little odds and ends (tape measure, stitch markers, small scissors, stitch counters) are in a small square clear plastic container) and there's still enough room for a couple of thin binders containing some patterns and hints.

It's not pretty, but works for me.

For my current WIP I have a fabric grocery bag from one of the local supermarkets that conveniently has a pocket inside to hold my tape measure and any other tool I may need to have on hand while traveling.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> I made my needle case. It is a rectangular piece of material with a row of curtain rufflette tape sewn about one third of the way down from the top edge and one third up from the bottom edge. The needles are then threaded through the slits in the tapes and the whole thing is rolled up and tied in the middle. All my other knitting and crochet needs are kept in a large zippered pencil case. If I can work out how to post a photo I will.


That's just what I need for my dpns. Great job.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I keep my straights displayed in antique blue mason jars, I rarely use straights. My circulars are interchangeable sets and I just keep them stored in the cases they came with. My dpns are in a fabric roll-up holder. I bought clear plastic photo cases at Michael's to keep all my notions (stitch markers, scissors, tapestry needles, measuring tape, needle gauge, crochet hook, etc.). I have several of these so I can keep one in each of my knitting tote bags.


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a wine gift box that holds my straights, I use plastice containers that Crytal Light drink mixes come in that hold my crochet needles. I use those to hold the accesories like cable needles, stitch markers, etc.. I have heard of the worm holder, I haven't gotten one yet. They can be found at any sport store in the fishing department, and yes it is for holding worms so it is waterproof and should be tuff. I use the reuseable bags from grocery stores to carry my projects around. I have also used the gift bags from places like Hallmark, for the smaller project. They have to be the heavier ones as the do eventually tear and wear out. I also sew and have found patterns for the fabric accessories in the pattern books for needle holders and such. They are found in the back of the pattern books under accessories. Oh you can find patterns for various bags bck there to. Haven't done it yet but I found one for carring your garden tools, has one big pocket and small ones on the outside for carring your tools of the trade. May just have to go to Home Depot and see if I can find a nice one, leaves more time for knitting.


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

Penny Jo said:


> I bought one of the crochet needle cases that wally world has in their yarn department. It does the job but only for crochet. I have been looking for a pattern of a case that would hold my knitting, and crocheting hooks. Any ideas?


Mary Maxim has the cloth roll up kind. Just go to Marymaxim.com
For a look see


----------



## patsisler (Nov 18, 2012)

Funny this is a subject now. I am just finishing up a hanging case to hold ALL needles from DP to straights in all sizes to circ and even crochet hooks. It hangs from a hanger and is labeled (that is what the hold up is - finding the lettering - so no looking at wach set of needles. will post pix when finished!


----------



## MEC (Mar 22, 2013)

I made a needle case from two tea towels. Sewed them together and stitched parallel lines down them, holds two sets in each "pocket". attached ties and it just rolls up. whenI'm not sure what size needle I'll need on a trip, I can just throw the entire roll in my suitcase and I have what I need. My friends loved it so much, I made several.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

My double points are in a toothbrush holder. Circulars are in a circular case (not thrilled with this might try the bass pro shop thing) . Other stuff is in a small plastic organizer box. My girlfriend made me a bag that is great for long trips. I use a small suitcase accessory bag for short trips (I.e. LYS) and at home I have a scrapbooking case that holds everything by my chair. Oh yeah forgot my crochet hooks my other friend made me case that rolls open to hold them.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I went to an art store and bought a canvas wrap case for paint brushes. It has plastic pockets and rolls up with a ribbon tie. It is great for all my knitting needles, and long enough so the ends do not stick out. For crochet hooks, I bought a zipper case with pockets for the steel hooks, and the bigger hooks are just put in loose.


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a strong box that wine came in..at Christmas time. It's long and high enough...if all are facing one way...with the numbers on the same side..just pick up a hand full and get your number. :thumbup:


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Beve said:
> 
> 
> > A "soft plastic worm" case from a fishing store. It is like a ringed notebook with reclosable plastic bags.. I use it for all my circs, dps, crochet hooks, and all other necessities! It is soooo handy!
> ...


I am going there next Saturday, I will have to look for one.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I use a plastic makeup bag that I got as a free gift from Avon years ago. It holds all my notions. I have a cloth bag that I carry my project and the makeup bag. Sometimes if I have a small project I will put it in a baggie and tuck it in a shoulder bag with a smaller notion bag, I use it when I go to the doctor or somewhere I don't want to carry the bigger bag.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I bought a tool box with a tray to hold small stuff. It is great, and I made sure that it was a bright orange so I could not overlook it. It is big, but it has everything in it that I need when I go to my knitting group each week. If I go to an appointment where I may have to wait, I just take a small project with me that can go into a plastic container. A folger's coffee can works great if you drill a hole in the lid for the yarn. 
Another container that is perfect is the one that the new Tide pods come in. I am collecting them as they are emptied, and the nice thing about those is that you can see what you have inside because they are clear plastic.


----------



## doris bergemann (Jun 8, 2012)

I bought a large handbag at a thrift store for $3.00 .Trust me it has small, and large pockets that are zippered. I do travel; a lot and it holds everything I need for several projects that I might be working on. Also my ipad for reading, and getting on line to see what is new on Kpers. This purse was brand new, and would have cost $60.00 or more, it is very attractive. Several people have comented on where I bought it. I tell them the truth, it is very attractive. Small thrift stores get a lot of things that don't sell in their stores. Check them out, several times to get what you want.That's why the bargin price.


----------



## Gramofnine (Sep 28, 2012)

My son bought me a tote bag from Crochet Dude that holds my WIP and has pockets along the sides that hold other tools I might need to complete the project while I'm away from home. We travel often, and my knitting always goes along, so I requested a bag for travelling. It's a great bag. But I'm still working on how to store the supply of circulars waiting to be used. Think I'll try some of the ideas on here.


----------



## grammy602002 (Apr 15, 2011)

I use the tackle and worm binder from Bass Pro Shop and love it!!


----------



## broadsue (Dec 29, 2012)

I use pringle tubes....eating the contents is part of the point!You can hold short needles,cables etc with cap on or long needles with cap removed.They're easy to paint or wrap in wallpaper, wrapping paper or sticky back stuff or material.You can also knit a bottle cosy and put one inside!


----------



## bethv61 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have one of the ArtBin Drums and love it! I can fit a bunch of yarn in there and pull my yarn from the top as I work without it getting dirty or tangled. It also has a place to keep my hooks and needles and whatever else I need  Got it from Wayfair for about $6 at Christmas. I think Amazon has them too. I shopped around for a good price and I love the colors. I have the periwinkle one


----------



## wooly-minded (Feb 4, 2012)

broadsue said:


> I use pringle tubes....eating the contents is part of the point!You can hold short needles,cables etc with cap on or long needles with cap removed.They're easy to paint or wrap in wallpaper, wrapping paper or sticky back stuff or material.You can also knit a bottle cosy and put one inside!


I use pringle tubes too but hadn't thought of knitting a bottle cosy to cover them - I will put that on my list of things to do. Thanks for the idea.

What an inventive and thrifty lot we all are.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I keep all my knitting supplies in my sewing room, but for traveling with a project I have found two tapestry covered bags that are perfect. One has two outer pockets and many inner pockets. Another is a vintage clamshell bag that snaps shut and keeps everything safe from falling out. Plus, they're both very pretty.


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > What is your favorite case to hold needles and ALL your knitting supplies? Well, maybe not all, but anything you might need for any project while away from home. I need to be better organized.....help!
> ...


Do you remeber the exact name of the product? I get to bass pro shops often enough to get one for myself.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a clear plastic pencil box, like the ones we used to take to school.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I make my own holder (s)


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

A soft-sided zippered carrier from Bass Pro Shops. Originally intended for worms, but perfect for holding my circulars and notions. Clear plastic bags are attached to a ring binder. The bags are like ziplocks only heavier. Plenty of zippered pockets for my notions. I love it![/quote]

I have one of those for my fixed cable circs, dpns and crochet hooks (all types of the same size go in one pocket).
I use a ring binder with a zippered cover that has attached fabric handles for my two sets of interchangeable circs. I found plastic notebook pages divided into narrow sleeves for storing embroidery floss 'skeins'. The two tips of each interchangeable size set slip into their own pocket and the cables, end caps, joins, keys, etc. fit nicely in a hole-punched zippered pencil case. Each 'notebook' has pockets or pouches on the inside covers for notions. Took a long time, a lot of trial and error (and $$) but finally came up with a system that works for me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Vera Bradley Totes. Tons of pockets inside and out and made of beautiful quilted fabrics.


----------



## patriciah (Nov 26, 2012)

Thats a great idea nanknit, never have thought of using curtain tape, I use larger needles most of the time, think its the way I hold them,


----------



## cuzzins (Mar 22, 2012)

Great idea! My daughter sells the Thirty-one Bags and we both use them for everything. My trouble is deciding which bag I want to use for what. There are so many to choose from and and so many options.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I use cases that my knitting buddy makes. I commissioned the large floral bag to my specs with all kind of pockets that fit my needs when traveling. The dpn case and notion bag was made with the extra fabric and then some. The little bag is also made by her for short trips to the dr or whatever and holds sock yarn beautifully or other small projects. I use a gift tin from michaels that is usually used for gift cards, for small notions during these small trips. The brown circ case I got when I purchase a set of fixed circs and there is lots more room for additional circs. So that goes with me on long trips. So I have everything I need all together. I do travel a lot and my knitting travels with me, always. 
I have a very very talented friend and love her to bits! Btw she sells beautiful things!

I have another great travel bag another friend made for me, but its stuffed with yarn just in case I have to make a quick getaway I grab both bags and off I go!


----------



## grandmombear (Feb 2, 2013)

The zippered crochet hook folder holds all needed hooks, cable hooks, tapestry needles, and stitch holders and small scissors. Just zip 'n GO!


----------



## mao (Apr 20, 2011)

Here's a link to the Bass Pro binder I use:

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Worm-Binders-Large/product/1206011118/

This holds a large collection of circulars and dpns as well as assorted other notions - have had mine for years with no problems


----------



## milly b (Feb 21, 2011)

I have my long needles in old wine bottle cardboard type box . And shorter ones in a makeup bag . Which also holds scissors & etc ...


----------



## knittynaughty (Dec 27, 2012)

I purchased a set of flat bamboo like place mats that will make 4. Sew pretty doubled fabric half the size of mat along the edges, then sew up from bottom "tubes" to hold your needles or paint brushes etc. Roll up and ready to go.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

A plastic toothbrush case (designed from travel) holds dp needles and crochet hooks. Can be marked for sizes.

When we did fencing (the sport), to hold our foils (the "weapons") we used PVC pipe with rubber caps on the ends; but the PVC is heavier than the toothbrush cases, and the latter are less expensive.

My circular needles are coiled loosely in a round basket found at a thrift shop. This basket's sides slope in slighty toward the top, which works nicely, AND it has a lid. It looks OK left out, too.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

mao said:


> Here's a link to the Bass Pro binder I use:
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Worm-Binders-Large/product/1206011118/
> 
> This holds a large collection of circulars and dpns as well as assorted other notions - have had mine for years with no problems


Did you see there back pack, looks good for holding notions and projects too.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Keep your eye out in the tea section of the grocery. There is a tea mix which comes in 6" and 8" plastic cases. Take the label off; it's clear underneath. It has a lid which pops on, too. And while you are in the grocery look at stuff with an eye to re-using other packaging.


----------



## pmarshall (Mar 17, 2013)

Years ago, I bought the "Freedom Bag" from QVC. It was meant to be a cosmetics or jewelry bag for travelers. It zips up on all three sides, and opens out like a book. It has several "pages" of plastic compartments -- most zippered--and can hold things from small pairs of earrings (stitch markers, safety pins, and other do-dads), to lengthy necklaces (straight needles and dpns), and many sizes in between (for circs, scissors, measuring tape, etc.) I just came across is again recently when cleaning out a closet as I'm partially disabled and can't travel as much as I used to. I think it would make a terrific knitting bag! 

I've also just discovered that those cylindrical containers that those wet, wipey things come in works great for current projects. The labels come off easily, and the little insert at the top where you bring out a one-at-a-time wipey is great for threading your yarn through. I'm using two now: one for a scarf I'm making, and another for a pair of socks. I'm going to take a third one and cut it down and see if I can refit the top portion (like what you do with a soft drink liter bottle), so I can use it as a "take along" container. Have to figure out out to put a strap of something on the top so I can hang it from my wrist.

As they say, "Necessity is the mother of invention," and if you "invent" something and it works, great!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Vera Bradley Totes. Tons of pockets inside and out and made of beautiful quilted fabrics.


I spotted Vera Bradley look-alike totes on sale a few days ago at AC Moore. They were $19.99 on sale for $10.00. They're large and full of interior pockets. I chose the fabric with shades of blue with bits of yellow and white. Couldn't resist, at that price, having one more useful tote! :-D


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Huggies brand (baby) wipes come in really nice plastic boxes a bit smaller than a shoe box, with lids and snap-fastening. (Since cancer I use these -- both the huggies wipes *and* the boxes!) The boxes come in various designs. They can be used for "yarn bowls" and also for storage on shelves. If you want any, I have LOTS!


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

What a great idea!



pmarshall said:


> Years ago, I bought the "Freedom Bag" from QVC. It was meant to be a cosmetics or jewelry bag for travelers. It zips up on all three sides, and opens out like a book. It has several "pages" of plastic compartments -- most zippered--and can hold things from small pairs of earrings (stitch markers, safety pins, and other do-dads), to lengthy necklaces (straight needles and dpns), and many sizes in between (for circs, scissors, measuring tape, etc.) I just came across is again recently when cleaning out a closet as I'm partially disabled and can't travel as much as I used to. I think it would make a terrific knitting bag!
> 
> I've also just discovered that those cylindrical containers that those wet, wipey things come in works great for current projects. The labels come off easily, and the little insert at the top where you bring out a one-at-a-time wipey is great for threading your yarn through. I'm using two now: one for a scarf I'm making, and another for a pair of socks. I'm going to take a third one and cut it down and see if I can refit the top portion (like what you do with a soft drink liter bottle), so I can use it as a "take along" container. Have to figure out out to put a strap of something on the top so I can hang it from my wrist.
> 
> As they say, "Necessity is the mother of invention," and if you "invent" something and it works, great!!


----------



## CindyFrisendahl (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a great bag I got online at Joann.com. The janetbasket Eco bag. 
Mine does have an outside pocket also. Extremely well constructed. Plenty of pockets. Plenty of room for WIPs. Zipper allows it to be zipped for larger or smaller. Absolutely love it. When I got it the selection was larger but I paid only $21 with shipping!! Only use circs & currently keep them in bags they come in & fit well in 2 large inside pockets. Being an organized person may ck out the cd case thing for them though. This is the best bag I've ever seen to hold everything & organized. I use a mesh zippered mk up case for "tools" fits into another nice pocket. For tapestry needles etc I use a tall pill bottle. Organza bags work great to hold yarn while working with it to keep from flopping around as it winds down!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

morningstar said:


> SQM said:
> 
> 
> > Vera Bradley Totes. Tons of pockets inside and out and made of beautiful quilted fabrics.
> ...


One suggestion you may also want to look into. Being an artist, I have a number of brush holders. There are some very inexpensive ones in art stores and art departments that would be perfect holders for both crochet hooks and knitting needles. Some roll on themselves and tie, others open and close like books and zip shut. Some of those are made to be free standing, too. Explore and have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

I made mine too similar to these


----------



## bethv61 (Nov 5, 2012)

Here's a link that has some different ideas for needles and yarn  http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Tips-for-Knitting/knitting-for-beginners-74-tips-and-tricks/ml/1


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

I picked up a "look alike" Vera Bradley at Tuesday Morning's
for a song...It has lots of compartments, pockets and places for needles and notions...It is roomy enough for the blanket I am making...I use Crystal Light plastic containers for my take along crochet hooks...can get scissors and markers in them too...Fits right into my purse or tote.


----------



## broadsue (Dec 29, 2012)

wooly-minded said:


> broadsue said:
> 
> 
> > I use pringle tubes....eating the contents is part of the point!You can hold short needles,cables etc with cap on or long needles with cap removed.They're easy to paint or wrap in wallpaper, wrapping paper or sticky back stuff or material.You can also knit a bottle cosy and put one inside!
> ...


I use them for putting inside long boots they're just right to keep them tidy!


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a zip multi pocket organiser that fits into any sized hanbag and a diaper bag with multi inside pockets for goin out and about.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > What is your favorite case to hold needles and ALL your knitting supplies? Well, maybe not all, but anything you might need for any project while away from home. I need to be better organized.....help!
> ...


Picture please. Wondering what these look like before I go looking for a fishing shop.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

A tote with many pockets, loops, zippers I bought in the papercraftng section of Walmart's. It's still sturdy after hard use and was bargain priced besides. And my favorite color.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Do you remeber the exact name of the product? I get to bass pro shops often enough to get one for myself.[/quote]

I got mine from Amazon.com . Sorry I don't know how to provide a link, but this is the description on Amazon under fishing accessories:

Outdoor Etc Sports Large Tackle Binder Blue, by Reelinndealin. 10 3 ring zip lock 8.5" x 11" pouches. Price is $19.95

I highly recommend this for storing circulars.


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

(I use plastice containers that Crytal Light drink mixes come in that hold my crochet needles.) I use these when traveling for short straights and dpns and sm. needed tools.
For circulars I use a homemade (looks like a pocketbook holder) thingy that has horizontal loops on a ribbon for storing my circulars - I put it on a hanger hook and can hide them in a closet - no more curls when starting to knit.

I have three favorite bags depending on the project and travel requirements.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

mamahen said:


> Do you remeber the exact name of the product? I get to bass pro shops often enough to get one for myself.


I got mine from Amazon.com . Sorry I don't know how to provide a link, but this is the description on Amazon under fishing accessories:

Outdoor Etc Sports Large Tackle Binder Blue, by Reelinndealin. 10 3 ring zip lock 8.5" x 11" pouches. Price is $19.95

I highly recommend this for storing circulars.[/quote]

Oops, This reply was intended for Sammy's Nana from Cape Cod.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I have the same item that many others have spoien about from the bait shops. THe zippered case works great. I have also found inexpensive makeup bags in the dollar store that are the perfect size for crochet hooks, etc.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

The world makes so many plastic boxes with snap tops that lock on in so many sizes and colors I went with those recently they stack easily also, ones i used are clear so can see what is in each easily can be put under the bed or on a shelf. dust proof also. Cat proof also cats sometimes like needles to play with or just for something to get into so now that ended that issue .I live where in summer there is high humidity and some things pick up that and that stopped that issue also, keep yarn in large snap top container also if its full I don't buy more yarn till room in that container. Stops my over buying of yarn somewhat or i know i have to crochet more lap robes


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

I saw this at Stitches, it was done on a smaller scale and rather pricey. I drew a rough draft and then got a little carried away as I started to make it. Down side, it is big and not portable, plus side, it holds everything and the circulars don't curl.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

LAURA C said:


> I saw this at Stitches, it was done on a smaller scale and rather pricey. I drew a rough draft and then got a little carried away as I started to make it. Down side, it is big, plus side, it holds everything and the circulars don't curl.


Wow. Great job.


----------



## 29bishop (May 13, 2011)

I use a snap-top cigerette pack pouch [inherited from my mother-iun-law] to hold my crochet hooks and a pair of stork scissors. I have a fabric pencil pouch with zipper that holds all the odds and ends [tape measure, row counter, markers, etc]. Both of these fit into a large zippered tote that also holds my work in progress. No problem to pop it into the car when traveling. My knitting needles are currently in a collapsible yarn caddy but I'm looking for a better arrangement. Some of your ideas are great and I am going to check them out. Thanks


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

wjeanc said:


> LAURA C said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this at Stitches, it was done on a smaller scale and rather pricey. I drew a rough draft and then got a little carried away as I started to make it. Down side, it is big, plus side, it holds everything and the circulars don't curl.
> ...


Thanks, it was a lot of work, but worth it. I always know where my needles are.


----------



## chalupa (Mar 2, 2013)

My circular needles fit very nicely into a zippered CD case. It does not accommodate the larger sizes but up to sz 8 or 9 fit well. They can be be purchased very cheaply at WalMart


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I was just in Tuesday Mornings and they just got in yarn totes and some are on wheels and they also had needle holders for crochet and knitting needles. Plus they had a bunch of "On your roes" sock yarn.


----------



## Deborahgtaylor (Feb 11, 2013)

I got mine from Academy. It has a great zippered pocket on the outside which I put a little plastic tackle box with all my little things in. The inside has pockets as well. Even the back has a mesh pocket with a Velcro closure!


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

Have you ever thought about making your cases for sale? What a great idea!!!


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sorry - this is the case I was admiring. The one from Nanknit!! Great idea! Any possibility that you'd make these to sell to those of us who would LOVE them!!?


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sorry - this is the case I was admiring. The one from Nanknit!! Great idea! Any possibility that you'd make these to sell to those of us who would LOVE them!!?


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Which one did you get they had a few to choose from? It would be really handy when taking a trip. You would have your notions and needles and patterns that you would be working on.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

My straights have a home in a nice glass vase that originally contained a bouquet of flowers someone sent me. For organization at home, and portability, I was given a hexagonal plastic "drum" for Christmas that has moveable dividers in it, and you can put circular needles, skeins of yarn, and just about anything else in it. small items like stitch counters, scissors, tape measure and so on can be placed in a plastic pouch or baggie and placed in one section. I think mine was ordered from a Harriet Carter catalogue, but I am not sure as it was a gift.

Oh! and the lid has holes in it so you can run the yarn through the lid, and knit without having the skein or ball roll around or get dirty or, in my case, absorb pet hair.


----------



## Deborahgtaylor (Feb 11, 2013)

It is the "worm binder" for $19.99 or something like that. I got the needle storage pages from Anniescatalog.com. I have been very happy with my bag. Everything I need is right there!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

my last job I brought my knitting with me and I used a soft sided brief case.. PERFECT!!! I was able to bring several needles sizes, yarn, patterns, magazines, and all my notions and still have room left over.. there is a front zippered pouch that held all the little things we need while knitting so I didn't have to dig through the whole case looking for them.. I now want a very nice leather one or maybe just a different colored one.. so I can have a tote ready for overnight get aways.. whats a extra bag or two right??


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

I use a plastic box meant for holding pencils and other school supplies: about 4" x 6" x 1.5" and it holds all the notions like crochet hook, scissors, row counter, tapestry needles, stitch markers, tape measure.

For needles, I use the case in which my Harmony circular needles came (from Knit Picks). It has extra pockets in which I put my metal circular points, and the cables go in a center section.

Both of these, plus the yarn and patterns for whatever projects I expect to be working on, go into a fabric tote bag. It holds enough to keep me out of mischief (more or less) for as much as a couple of months. And I can get my daytimer and/or Kindle in it for shorter trips.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I use the Mary Maxim Knit & Crochet bag -- it holds yarn, instructions, needles and other miscellaneous items needed to complete a project, and it looks pretty! I also use pipe cleaners wrapped around my sets of knitting needles to keep them in pairs.

Marianne


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I crochet. So, I use a pencil case that has a zipper. It looks a lot like a cosmetic case.
I have bought several cosmetic cases and given them to people to store their crochet hooks, scissors, needles, etc in.
Dick


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

For my straights( which i hardly use either!) i use the rigid carton wine boxes(cylinders,actually) from the dollar store, handy with a cap and also very decorative!

Betty from bromont


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

My husband and I went to an auction. In the midst of the "junk" we bought was an old silverware box. He redid it and I'm tickled pick with using it for my needles. It is attractive so I can put it under an end table or ? and no one knows I've got all of my needle stash hiding in there. It's really neat.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Nanknit said:


> I made my needle case. It is a rectangular piece of material with a row of curtain rufflette tape sewn about one third of the way down from the top edge and one third up from the bottom edge. The needles are then threaded through the slits in the tapes and the whole thing is rolled up and tied in the middle. All my other knitting and crochet needs are kept in a large zippered pencil case. If I can work out how to post a photo I will.


Clever and delightful idea!!! I always appreciate the inventiveness of others as I tend not to be creative. Can usually follow instructions, not always though, but to come up with ideas is not my thing. :lol:


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

MacRae said:


> My husband and I went to an auction. In the midst of the "junk" we bought was an old silverware box. He redid it and I'm tickled pick with using it for my needles. It is attractive so I can put it under an end table or ? and no one knows I've got all of my needle stash hiding in there. It's really neat.


Funny you mention an old silverware box. We just got another one and I've been about to throw out the old... perhaps I can re-think and re-purpose the old. Thanks for terrific idea :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

vpatt said:


> What is your favorite case to hold needles and ALL your knitting supplies? Well, maybe not all, but anything you might need for any project while away from home. I need to be better organized.....help!
> :?


I have a big bag that holds 4 skeins of yarn on each side with a gromet hole so you can thread the yarn through. In the middle of the bag you can keep extra yarn or whatever. I carry this if I am knitting while we are camping .....no more pine needles in my yarn no sir-ee....:>) I also buy plastic soap containers and toothbrush holders to hold DPN's and tape measure, sewing needles and stitch markers. They are cheap and work great. I bought a tall plastic type jar with handle and screw off lid and my husband drilled a hold through the top and I can carry that with my rolled balls of yarn and needles when I am making lots of things. I just thread my yarn through the top. Paid 2.98 for that and the LYS had them (not as big) for 15.00. We crafters are a creative bunch.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

Deborahgtaylor said:


> I got mine from Academy. It has a great zippered pocket on the outside which I put a little plastic tackle box with all my little things in. The inside has pockets as well. Even the back has a mesh pocket with a Velcro closure!


I have seen a case like that on the website LLBEAN used for traveling and holding your bathroom items. I like the web-type pockets too. I have also used tackle boxes and my husband got a fishing bag with all sorts of pockets in it and if does not use it this year (he has had it 3 years) I told him I an taking it over.............and as the joke goes....."and that's when the fight started". :mrgreen:


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Beve said:
> 
> 
> > A "soft plastic worm" case from a fishing store. It is like a ringed notebook with reclosable plastic bags.. I use it for all my circs, dps, crochet hooks, and all other necessities! It is soooo handy!
> ...


Thanks for the good advice I just ordered one from them

:thumbup:


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

I have "The Swift" bag from Tom Bihn Bags. It was designed by knitters. There are so many wonderful features to this bag. Check it out at www.tombihnbags.com. It's pretty expensive but I LOVE IT and I'm sure I won't need another bag for a loooong time.


----------



## Chrisanna (Jan 1, 2013)

Michaels have tall colorfull cylinders that I keep my needles in and they're cheap. They have them in different sizes too, so you could have a shorter one for crochet hooks.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

you are going to laugh at this but the reusablebags provided by sobeys are realyl great they hold a large project easily and have two full length pockets long enough for your longest needles and the other side for scissors, notions etc


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Keep crochet hooks separated by the hook end and they are in zip lock sandwich bags in drawer of stand by my chair so handy as I use them more than knitting needles on the lap robes. Depending on the yarn depends on which shaped hook I use of course fat chunky yarns or ones that split need the rounded hook end for regular weight 4 ply yarn normal yarn the flat headed hook. Keep the little embroidery shears in that drawer also have a pair of preschool ones left over from grand child who is beyond them now. Like things I use often close at hands reach. I also have a rather large and longer than normal wooden hook, i think it is one my Grandmother had and used when she crocheted rag rugs, she did so many of them as one of her sisters worked where she could get ends from cotton items of some sort making so ends for a long time the help could take home to make things out of . 
Grandmother also used old panty hose and stockings cut into strips and sewed by hand together to crochet rag rugs with also this in the early 1950's and late 1940's .she never sat down without having something to do in her hands. Her statement was devil makes work for empty hands. she live to be just a few months over 100 yrs when she died. wonderful no nonsense women yet loving and caring also.


----------



## willisn (Mar 5, 2013)

I knitted up a very large rectangle from beautiful red/dark blue wool yarn, felted it, folded halfway up one long side and machine stitched slots of different widths for various sized needles and knitting gadgets. Then sewed on two I cords, rolled it up and tied it in a bow for storage. Keeps everything neat and clean. One of the most useful things I ever knitted. 
I think it was a free pattern from Michael's or Joann's.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

willisn said:


> I knitted up a very large rectangle from beautiful red/dark blue wool yarn, felted it, folded halfway up one long side and machine stitched slots of different widths for various sized needles and knitting gadgets. Then sewed on two I cords, rolled it up and tied it in a bow for storage. Keeps everything neat and clean. One of the most useful things I ever knitted.
> I think it was a free pattern from Michael's or Joann's.


very nice I like to felt.


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

I made my own favorite knitting bag. It is felted, free motion quilted quilted and lined with cotton. I carry a project or two and supplies in it. 

I use a Namaste bag as my "carry'all" but, alas, no knitting goes in it - it all goes in my quioting bag that goes in the Namaste!


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I keep my straight needles in a nicely shaped clear glass vase, about 6-8 inches tall, filled half way with coffee beans. The coffee beans keep the needles in an upright position, plus it looks and smells nice. My circular needles are kept in the packages they come in. I did see a hanging circular needle caddy on Etsy and plan to make one for myself.

My odds and ends are kept in a clear plastic fishing tackle box. I have a smaller version for traveling. My patterns are in clear plastic sheet protectors in a ring binder or on my iPad or iPhone.

When I travel I put the yarn I need into a tote bag, straight needles are held together with ponytail twistie (?), the small fishing tackle box and if necessary the patterns in their plastic cover.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

musing crow said:


> I made my own favorite knitting bag. It is felted, free motion quilted quilted and lined with cotton. I carry a project or two and supplies in it.
> 
> I use a Namaste bag as my "carry'all" but, alas, no knitting goes in it - it all goes in my quioting bag that goes in the Namaste!


very nice I'm not that far away I'm coming to your house  :lol:


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Sammy's Nana said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > vpatt said:
> ...


They are called worm binders


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Sammy's Nana said:


> Tennessee.Gal said:
> 
> 
> > vpatt said:
> ...


They are called worm binders


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

MacRae said:


> My husband and I went to an auction. In the midst of the "junk" we bought was an old silverware box. He redid it and I'm tickled pick with using it for my needles. It is attractive so I can put it under an end table or ? and no one knows I've got all of my needle stash hiding in there. It's really neat.


And won't those burglars get a surprise when they unpack their
loot!

Chests like that are often available in thrift shops; using them this was I think is a great idea.


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

Could you please post a picture of the silverware box?

Thanks.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Keepingbusy said:


> Could you please post a picture of the silverware box?
> 
> Sometimes these are referred to as silverware chests. Top is hinged at the back and tips up. Slots hold various items of flatware. Flatware means forks, knives, spoons. Such chests are usually made of wood, sometimes covered with manmade "leather."


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lins said:


> I found this at the charity shop.


Love your 'find' Lins!


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

I was just going to say something about the Thirty One bag I have the large one and love it.I also have my ink pens and everything else in for work. Candy


dragondrummer said:


> I use a Thirty-One bag (sold at home parties) to hold everything. They come in all kinds of sizes and color patterns and work great for holding needles, yarn, patterns and accessories.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

vpatt said:


> What is your favorite case to hold needles and ALL your knitting supplies? Well, maybe not all, but anything you might need for any project while away from home. I need to be better organized.....help!
> :?


I love my Nantucket Diddy Bag....expensive but worth it!


----------



## 414dot (Nov 28, 2011)

I use the empty Crystal Light containers for my crochet hooks and short dp needles.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I use an expandable plastic coupon holder in both the small size and larger size for all my circs. Smaller ones (9", 12", 16") in the smaller one and larger sizes in the larger one. In the smaller one I must have at least 20 different needles and works great. Just grab and go and have any size I need in one place and doesn't take up much room.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I use a cosmetic bag I was given to hold all the little stuff. My needles are in my projects and they are in individual tote bags with the yarn necessary for the project.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

I bought the crafters tool butler from Jordana Paige ... Love it, although a little expensive.

http://jordanapaige.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=52


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

My DH picked up this bag for me at a Cracker Barrel! Tons of pockets and sections. I love it. I have an unusually lib silver cosmetic pouch for dpn's, larger pouch for circulars and an old cigar tube for crochet hooks.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

vpatt said:


> I'll have to ask my hubby where the closest Bass Pro Shop is. Oh I can google it and check them out.....thanks y'all.
> 
> Ok is it the worm binder? I have seen people use Cd cases made like these for circs. This looks like it would hold more as it comes in larger sizes than the Cd cases. I do want one of their waterproof map cases, too. I know the straights that I seldom use will not fit....but I seldom use them. ;-)


If you don't have any Bass Pro shops nearby, you can find it online. Mine is the "Extreme" double-sided worm binder bag which I believe has been discontinued. But you can find other similar ones. Right now they are all on sale.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Navigation?storeId=10151&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&searchTerm=worm+binder+bag


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > What is your favorite case to hold needles and ALL your knitting supplies? Well, maybe not all, but anything you might need for any project while away from home. I need to be better organized.....help!
> ...


Is the bag washable? I also wondered about the other bags mentioned....ThirtyOne and the Swift knitting bag by Tom Binh. Not sure I would buy one of these....but I would want it to be washable.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

KarenKnits said:


> I have "The Swift" bag from Tom Bihn Bags. It was designed by knitters. There are so many wonderful features to this bag. Check it out at www.tombihnbags.com. It's pretty expensive but I LOVE IT and I'm sure I won't need another bag for a loooong time.


I've got two Tom Bihn "Swift" bags, one is solid black and the other is turquoise/black. I LOVE my Swift bags too. Matter of fact, I don't even carry a purse anymore, I just use my Swift as my purse/knitting bag. I goes everywhere I go. Are you in the Tom Bihn Ravelry group?


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

vpatt said:


> RavinRed said:
> 
> 
> > vpatt said:
> ...


The Swift bag is not washable. It is like canvas on the outside and a rip-stop nylon on the inside. It has clear plastic zippered pockets on each side of the inside that span the width of the bag...great for seeing your things. It has long handles that make it nice to carry on your shoulder.


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

ssk1953 said:


> KarenKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I have "The Swift" bag from Tom Bihn Bags. It was designed by knitters. There are so many wonderful features to this bag. Check it out at www.tombihnbags.com. It's pretty expensive but I LOVE IT and I'm sure I won't need another bag for a loooong time.
> ...


Ooh...I will have to check out that group. I, too have a solid black bag. Is one of your bags the smaller version?


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

MacRae said:


> My husband and I went to an auction. In the midst of the "junk" we bought was an old silverware box. He redid it and I'm tickled pick with using it for my needles. It is attractive so I can put it under an end table or ? and no one knows I've got all of my needle stash hiding in there. It's really neat.


That is an excellent idea!!! I think I'll check eBay and see if they have some. My mother had a pretty wooden silverware box that I wish I had. One of my sisters got it when mom passed away and we had to divide things up. Maybe eBay will have a nice one. Thanks, MacRae, for the good idea.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

MY AWAY KNITTING KIT

2 clear plastic pencil cases for all my bits
A clear plastic case from knit picks for my needles
A very pretty oilcloth zip up bag from paperchase to keep everything in including project
+ a fold up nylon shopping incase project becomes too big for z


----------



## judyhowland (Jan 24, 2012)

I also have older circulars in baggies labeled by size. I store straight needles in a tupperware type spaghetti container. Works well, wish I put them all back after finishing a project though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nanknit said:


> I made my needle case. It is a rectangular piece of material with a row of curtain rufflette tape sewn about one third of the way down from the top edge and one third up from the bottom edge. The needles are then threaded through the slits in the tapes and the whole thing is rolled up and tied in the middle. All my other knitting and crochet needs are kept in a large zippered pencil case. If I can work out how to post a photo I will.


Excellent idea- I will be copying this one!


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

I use a small zippered makeup bag to carry a few things with me and the current project that I am working on. They go in a crocheted over the shoulders slouch bag. In the little makeup bag, I carry a small scissors, a retractable measuring tape, small and larger crochet hooks for working in ends even though my project may be knitting, stitch markers, and pen and pad to jot down Ideas......good when I go to knit with other knitters. Always great ideas floating around. Sometimes I come home with the name of a great pattern or yarn and sometimes the name of a great wine or a recipe! As one of the knitters said above, you can' t carry everything with you nor do you need to. I have seen knitters come to a knitting group with a roll around suitcase. That is just too much for me. I find I am more apt to have my knitting with me when I want it if I keep it small and easy to carry. You will find your own best system.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

KarenKnits said:


> ssk1953 said:
> 
> 
> > KarenKnits said:
> ...


No, both my Swifts are the large. The turquoise/black bag was a Christmas present this year and shortly after the first of the year they stopped making them as it is made of the Cordura fabric and they've stopped using Cordura. The Tom Bihn Ravelry group is a lot of fun, check it out!


----------



## cuzzins (Mar 22, 2012)

In reply to the question about washing the Thirty One Bags - yes they can be washed. At least the ones that I use are washable.


----------



## margaret warwick (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe you could try a waterbottle sling that goes over your shoulder. I have seen them done in crochet on KP.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

cuzzins said:


> In reply to the question about washing the Thirty One Bags - yes they can be washed. At least the ones that I use are washable.


Thanks! I actually have one that was a gift and it was intended as a knitting bag. But it does need washing...I'll give it a try now.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

someone posted here a while back...knit a flat piece that you would weave your straight needles through, then roll it up...looked really simple and effective. I haven't made one yet but it is on my plate....


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Mao,looked at the worm bag and order the double.I'll use the other side for patterns.This is great for traveling to my son's house.Maybe use the one side to carry my wip and yarn.


----------



## Betty16 (Mar 19, 2012)

I just want to say "Hi, Mrs. Bucket."


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

vpatt said:


> Is the bag washable? I also wondered about the other bags mentioned....ThirtyOne and the Swift knitting bag by Tom Binh. Not sure I would buy one of these....but I would want it to be washable.


Yes it is it is canvas...


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Betty16 said:


> I just want to say "Hi, Mrs. Bucket."


LOL, Hyacinth would say it's Boo-kay. She's probably organizing her latest candlelight supper.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> LOL, Hyacinth would say it's Boo-kay. She's probably organizing her latest candlelight supper.


Love that show, lol. And the detective show Hettie something that she starred in.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> LOL, Hyacinth would say it's Boo-kay. She's probably organizing her latest candlelight supper.


Our entire family loves Hyacinth and gang. Thank you, BBC and our PBS!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Hettie Wainright.........


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

lizmaxwell said:


> Hettie Wainright.........


Yes! Thank you. I loved that show........wonder if I could get dvd's


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I use roll up cases for my needles. I also have seperate pencil cases for my double points.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Penny Jo said:


> I bought one of the crochet needle cases that wally world has in their yarn department. It does the job but only for crochet. I have been looking for a pattern of a case that would hold my knitting, and crocheting hooks. Any ideas?


A long time ago I got (something like a tote bag) that has a zipper to close it with 2 zippered side pockets that has elastic bands to hold your crochet hooks or whatever you want and on the bottom of the bag is a pocket-like case(that's attached with snaps for your knitting needles. I don't use the one for the knitting needles; I've tried it before and it would be easy to lose your knitting needles in there. The first time I was going to learn to knit I had bought a double sided crochet hook-unless I already had it( I probably had knitting needles too)and I thought I'd use 2 long crochet hooks to use as knitting needles cause I didn't know how to hook the yarn with knitting needles. I have other tote bags. I put my yarn and knitting needles, etc. in a tote bag.
Try this website. I like the first picture of the tote bag that has a place for your knitting needles and crochet hooks.
https://pinterest.com/angeldreamer599/portable-yarn-totes/


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

vpatt said:


> What is your favorite case to hold needles and ALL your knitting supplies? Well, maybe not all, but anything you might need for any project while away from home. I need to be better organized.....help!
> :?


a tote bag


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Love your bag Lins. I'm just a little jealous....


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

I read somewhere(I think it was on KP) that you can put the cord part of the circular needle in 'almost boiling water' so your circular needle doesn't curl.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I have just bought a lovely purple patterened silk tote bag on ebay for £10. It is really well made and as it large it will be a great stash bag or as a bag big enough to contain large projects like aran sweaters much beloved by my dh.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

A few years back my Mum made me a knitting needle roll - a wide piece of material and inside two rows of curtain tape into which I can slide knitting needles - Its great but I have too many needles now, and for Christmas my husband bought me a knitting bag and a stand up kitting bag with a zip across the top, so now I have two knitting bags a needle roll and a stand up knitting bag so I have no excuse not to keep kitting hee hee


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Have to say think that most of the large "designer" type knitting/hsndbags look very plasticky to me and seem horrendously over priced. Its like dedicated items for anything specialised eg sailing, skiing, disabled its seems to be an excuse to ramp up the price except for some strange reason fishing which has a wealth of tackle bags at great prices popular with many knitters for the storage of all their bits and pieces.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

OK, now I'm curious. How big are your "worm binders"? The smallest I've seen is 9" x 9". I've been looking for something to store my circular needles, but I'm not sure I want something quite that large. I'd like something more the size of a CD case, but the pockets on mine are open (don't zip), so the needles would fall out.


----------



## Deborahgtaylor (Feb 11, 2013)

Mine is larger than that. It hold 8 1/2 x 11 three ring binder sheets.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I have sliding top box, like a pencil box, only longer that I painted a lady knitting on it and toothpicks for needles and a knitted piece and ball of yarn glued to it. Also paint long round ended needle holders for long needles. Don't use markers, etc. but all other accessories are in a small zip cosmetic case that came with a set of luggage 35 years ago.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> I have sliding top box, like a pencil box, only longer that I painted a lady knitting on it and toothpicks for needles and a knitted piece and ball of yarn glued to it. Also paint long round ended needle holders for long needles. Don't use markers, etc. but all other accessories are in a small zip cosmetic case that came with a set of luggage 35 years ago.


That sounds really nice!


----------

